# Share all methods how you/someone you know got laid/lead via Instagram [creativitymaxing]



## Chico Chicowski (May 17, 2020)

Im not talking about funnel like tinder->insta
Im talking about only within insta

Never used it, but probably gonna test these things:

- commenting some stuff <either from some friends, or recognizble ppl> = top comments = attention = if have good profile pic = click = if good profile = gonna follow
- follow people who follow my friends = potential leads
- use local/niche hashtags to be seen = potential leads
- just follow some random ppl from your area <potential leads> aka "cold calling"
- be tagged = friend's page/meme page/eboy page - wherever = aka "paid traffic" // free traffic if u are an owner of the page and can get leads


----------



## bossman (May 17, 2020)

you my friend are overcomplicating this.
you go on instagram, follow your friends mutuals and start building more and more followers by doing what is essentially follow for follow.

now here's the most important part

1) find gl foid
2) dm gl foid

admittedly sometimes they take 5000 years to reply so if you can find their snap in bio/highlights then add them on that, or get close to their friends and reach them that way.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 17, 2020)

bossman said:


> you my friend are overcomplicating this.
> you go on instagram, follow your friends mutuals and start building more and more followers by doing what is essentially follow for follow.
> 
> now here's the most important part
> ...


any othet methods to grow followers <potential leads>?


----------



## bossman (May 17, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> any othet methods to grow followers <potential leads>?


as far as i know getting shouted out is useless, and the best way is just be gl or have a tiktok with lots of followers, otherwise its just follow people, then unfollow those who dont follow back.


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 17, 2020)

I larped as Orb on instagram for a day. I got over 300 followers with f4f and some girls dming me.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 17, 2020)

DesperadoRatado said:


> I larped as Orb on instagram for a day. I got over 300 followers with f4f and some girls dming me.


how did u find ppl?


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

I get 20-30 new girls every day from badoo ( I am getting many matches on badoo, around 60-70 average per day with a peak of 200+, without any boosts) and bring them to instagram where I game them with my awesome photos and 4-5 stories every day. On good days I've gotten even 100+ new followers.

At the moment I have around 1900 girls following me, mostly from the same city where I usually live, I get 600-700 unique girls every day watching my stories. 500+ likes on my photos and 20+ comments from girls on new posts. Also when I post stories, I can get in a day even 50 replies from girls, which are more easy to convert.

Every few days there is some girl texting me that she is in my area (they see that I live in the center in my stories) and wants to meet, my goal is to get to the point where I don't even have to message girls anymore, so they just message me directly, probably when I will get around 5k followers.

Also I did paid ads on instagram which worked pretty well, I will also try soon some shoutouts from local influencers with 100k+ followers.

Keep in mind that all these girls that are following me are from my area and also they are interested in dating since most of them come from dating sites.

With my current instagram situation I can easily get 2 lays a week without too much work

I don't really comment or like girls photos. In the future maybe I will hire someone to do that for me.


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I get 20-30 new girls every day from badoo ( I am getting many matches on badoo, around 60-70 average per day with a peak of 200+, without any boosts) and bring them to instagram where I game them with my awesome photos and 4-5 stories every day. On good days I've gotten even 100+ new followers.
> 
> At the moment I have around 1900 girls following me, mostly from the same city where I usually live, I get 600-700 unique girls every day watching my stories. 500+ likes on my photos and 20+ comments from girls on new posts. Also when I post stories, I can get in a day even 50 replies from girls, which are more easy to convert.
> 
> ...







XD


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I get 20-30 new girls every day from badoo ( I am getting many matches on badoo, around 60-70 average per day with a peak of 200+, without any boosts) and bring them to instagram where I game them with my awesome photos and 4-5 stories every day. On good days I've gotten even 100+ new followers.
> 
> At the moment I have around 1900 girls following me, mostly from the same city where I usually live, I get 600-700 unique girls every day watching my stories. 500+ likes on my photos and 20+ comments from girls on new posts. Also when I post stories, I can get in a day even 50 replies from girls, which are more easy to convert.
> 
> ...


legend.

do u have basic pics on badoo or there is some trick?
what kind of content do you post on insta to keep the attention?
U mentioned that u bang young chicks, its much easier than older ones?


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

I forgot to say that I also do livestream every day and interact with subscribers, usually I get around 100 girls joining my stream in one session.

My inbox is always full with messages from girls, sometimes I can have like 100 unread messages.

Also girls are sending me nudes often.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I forgot to say that I also do livestream every day and interact with subscribers, usually I get around 100 girls joining my stream in one session.
> 
> My inbox is always full with messages from girls, sometimes I can have like 100 unread messages.
> 
> Also girls are sending me nudes often.


do u have basic pics on badoo or there is some trick?
what kind of content do you post on insta to keep the attention?
U mentioned that u bang young chicks, its much easier than older ones?


----------



## maxlooks (May 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> do u have basic pics on badoo or there is some trick?
> what kind of content do you post on insta to keep the attention?
> U mentioned that u bang young chicks, its much easier than older ones?


The trick is his face


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> do u have basic pics on badoo or there is some trick?
> what kind of content do you post on insta to keep the attention?
> U mentioned that u bang young chicks, its much easier than older ones?



I just put some 5 random pics from my instagram.

First of all I prefer to meet young girls, and second yes they are easier also.

Here are some examples of stories that I put, these are from the quarantine, so mostly from home.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I just put some 5 random pics from my instagram.
> 
> First of all I prefer to meet young girls, and second yes they are easier also.
> 
> Here are some examples of stories that I put, these are from the quarantine, so mostly from home.


so you literally build emotional connection.
mirin
living the dream tbh


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> so you literally build emotional connection.
> mirin
> living the dream tbh



Basically most girls after watching my stories every day and my posts, and story highlights from everywhere I traveled, they kind of get used to me and they feel like they know me forever, and this gives them some trust I guess to fuck with me on the 1st date usually, sometimes secod.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Basically most girls after watching my stories every day and my posts, and story highlights from everywhere I traveled, they kind of get used to me and they feel like they know me forever, and this gives them some trust I guess to fuck with me on the 1st date usually, sometimes secod.


is it hard to find a job in ukraine as foreigner?


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> is it hard to find a job in ukraine as foreigner?



Best I guess is english teacher, I work remotely as programmer, so I am independent of location, here are my number of matches on my first 2 days from creating my badoo account, now I get less, but first 2 days was the peak, when I managed to get around 100+ instagram girls.

1000+ matches in 3-4 days, 0 money spent.

Also I automated my texting with key bindings, so I have around 20 different text snippets in russian for every situation and I just press some buttons on my keyboard and I can easily do 30-40 chats in the same time. I only use laptop.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Best I guess is english teacher, I work remotely as programmer, so I am independent of location, here are my number of matches on my first 2 days from creating my badoo account, now I get less, but first 2 days was the peak, when I managed to get around 100+ instagram girls.
> 
> 1000+ matches in 3-4 days, 0 money spent.


Just be chad theory


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I work remotely as programmer, so I am independent of location,


Compliments on likely earning good/decent money in Ukraine. I spoke (in The Netherlands) to some people from Ukraine through my work (aka, actually they were all women whom managed to find a Dutch guy and 1 woman whom came her with her Ukraine bf); and they always tell me horror stories about the salary one can earn in Ukraine (like 300 euro per month orso type of shit). Basically poverty line talks, just enough to survive but not to life.
Is money earning in Ukraine really a bitch, and difficult? Or were they liying?


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

Also maybe another advantage that I have is that all girls think that I am ukranian, they all say I look slavic, and they don't believe me that I am foreigner ))


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 21, 2020)

at my life


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Compliments on likely earning good/decent money in Ukraine. I spoke (netherlands) to some epople from Ukraine (aka, women whom managed to find a Dutch guy); and they always tell me horror stories about the salary one can earn there (like 300 euro per month orso type of shit). Basically poverty line talks, just enough to survive but not to really life.
> Is money earning in Ukraine really a bitch, and difficult?



Yes many people outside Kyiv Oblast even make $100 per month.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Yes many people outside Kyiv Oblast even make $100 per month.


Jesus motherfucking Christ. Poverty life, is fucked up. Especially when it lasts long times, and there is no hope out of it. It crushes people, and their way of thinking, I seem to notice.
I'm happy you are doing better then that.


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Jesus motherfucking Christ. Poverty life, is fucked up. Especially when it lasts long times, and there is no hope out of it. It crushes people, and their way of thinking, I seem to notice.
> I'm happy you are doing better then that.


Yes well I am not ukrainian, I am from Romania.

Also on my instagram every few days I have girls asking me for money, so I made a special highlight album on instagram with screenshots of all the girls that asked me for money or trying to scam me for money. 

Most girls find it funny when they see those stories.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Also on my instagram every few days I have girls asking me for money, so I made a special highlight album on instagram with screenshots of all the girls that asked me for money or trying to scam me for money.
> 
> Most girls find it funny when they see those stories.


These women likely have better luck, with ugly men, to get moneys. Why the fuck would a dude that has alot of options, go pay. No man likes to pay for sex or female companionship, but most can't avoid it because otherwise incel.

These women that begged you for money. Some might make alot of bank doing that, with ugly men. This mf horror story, is engraved in my brain, about a (gullible?) black guy that got fucked over hard:




And then you have gullible dudes, using these kind of dating services. That dude is being set up to get fucked hard financaially speaking, I have a feeling:


----------



## tylerhunter97 (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I get 20-30 new girls every day from badoo ( I am getting many matches on badoo, around 60-70 average per day with a peak of 200+, without any boosts) and bring them to instagram where I game them with my awesome photos and 4-5 stories every day. On good days I've gotten even 100+ new followers.
> 
> At the moment I have around 1900 girls following me, mostly from the same city where I usually live, I get 600-700 unique girls every day watching my stories. 500+ likes on my photos and 20+ comments from girls on new posts. Also when I post stories, I can get in a day even 50 replies from girls, which are more easy to convert.
> 
> ...


Won't work like this unless you're in countries like Ukraine/Russia or a white guy in Asian countries

Slaying is on easy mode in Ukraine/Russia if you're not hideous, so that's why you can easily make use of your market value. Every time I change my location on tinder to Kiev or Moscow my matches quadruple


----------



## razerftw (May 21, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Won't work like this unless you're in countries like Ukraine/Russia or a white guy in Asian countries
> 
> Slaying is on easy mode in Ukraine/Russia if you're not hideous, so that's why you can easily make use of your market value. Every time I change my location on tinder to Kiev or Moscow my matches quadruple



Belarus also not bad from my experience, but yes Ukraine is ideal for me, especially that I can find the type of girls I like (young and very skinny).

Also now because of quarantine and that the borders are shut, there are very few foreigners left here and no tourists, so I am expecting a pussy paradise in the next weeks.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Belarus also not bad from my experience, but yes Ukraine is ideal for me, especially that I can find the type of girls I like (young and very skinny).
> 
> Also now because of quarantine and that the borders are shut, there are very few foreigners left here and no tourist, so I am expecting a pussy paradise in the next weeks.


Still a good method though, everyone of us should take advantage of dating apps and eventually instagram to get laid and create a virtual social persona. Every one cares about insta nowadays, if you have many followers and good photos it'll transcend to real life success too

I really like the text snippets, I get tired of writing if I talk to 5-6 girls at the same time yet you can talk to more than 30 of them with ease


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 21, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Belarus also not bad from my experience, but yes Ukraine is ideal for me, especially that I can find the type of girls I like (*young and very skinny*).
> 
> Also now because of quarantine and that the borders are shut, there are very few foreigners left here and no tourists, so I am expecting a pussy paradise in the next weeks.


that combination + large boobs is basically ideal
btw, do you reveal your real age on badoo? what do you think is your secret for that many matches on badoo alone?


----------



## lasthope (May 21, 2020)

russian was my first langue 
sadly my low iq brain forgotten to speak it fluently but i am thinking about learning russian and then location max

Is it possible to chat with some girls and then travel to russian for 2 weeks to hookup with them?


----------



## Bewusst (May 21, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> View attachment 417471
> 
> XD


would like to see your contribution to my hair loss thread, maestro. I tagged you


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> that combination + large boobs is basically ideal
> btw, do you reveal your real age on badoo? what do you think is your secret for that many matches on badoo alone?



I put my age 25 instead of 30, but I fucked many girls that were 18 and I told them my real age eventually, and they were fine with it, because they said I don't look 30.

It's hard to tell what my secret is (I have some tips and tricks that I use but also I am not entirely sure how it works). Few days ago my friend from USA that also lives in Ukraine asked me to help him get also as many matches as me. And I did a new profile for him, replicated everything that I do, and still failed to get many matches.

Yesterday for example I went to a new city in Ukraine, and I got around 150 matches in that new city in 2 day, slept with 2 girls and also got like 60 new followers on instagram from this city.

In the last 24 hours had 130 conversations on my instagram with girls, I am thinking to hire someone to manage my instagram and give him the script what to write to girls, and I will just deal with the banging.

At the moment it's impossible for me to manage all these girls conversations and remember when each girl wants to meet, what they said, etc.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I put my age 25 instead of 30, but I fucked many girls that were 18 and I told them my real age eventually, and they were fine with it, because they said *I don't look 30.*
> 
> It's hard to tell what my secret is (I have some tips and tricks that I use but also I am not entirely sure how it works). Few days ago my friend from USA that also lives in Ukraine asked me to help him get also as many matches as me. And I did a new profile for him, replicated everything that I do, and still failed to get many matches.
> 
> Yesterday for example I went to a new city in Ukraine, and I got around 150 matches in that new city in 2 day, slept with 2 girls and also got like 60 new followers on instagram from this city.


lifefuel for sunscreen and antiagingcels


----------



## lasthope (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I put my age 25 instead of 30, but I fucked many girls that were 18 and I told them my real age eventually, and they were fine with it, because they said I don't look 30.
> 
> It's hard to tell what my secret is (I have some tips and tricks that I use but also I am not entirely sure how it works). Few days ago my friend from USA that also lives in Ukraine asked me to help him get also as many matches as me. And I did a new profile for him, replicated everything that I do, and still failed to get many matches.
> 
> ...


Does your friend speak Russian? Is it possible to slay in Ukraine with medicore English skills ?

what psl was your friend?


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

lasthope said:


> Does your friend speak Russian? Is it possible to slay in Ukraine with medicore English skills ?
> 
> what psl was your friend?



He doesn't speak russian, he only speaks in english on dates or use google translator.

I know around 500 words in russian and it helps a lot on dates since most girls don't know english here and it makes things less akward.

Similar with me 5.5
This is my profile on badoo for who is interested https://badoo.com/profile/0782704532


----------



## lasthope (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> He doesn't speak russian, he only speaks in english on dates or use google translator.
> 
> I know around 500 words in russian and it helps a lot on dates since most girls don't know english here and it makes things less akward.
> 
> ...



Mh maybe you are somehow unique looking for girls and he is not?

can I pn you pics and you rate me honest+guess if It possible for me to slay?


----------



## glowup (May 22, 2020)

Creativitymaxxing? This isn't art class 😭


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

lasthope said:


> Mh maybe you are somehow unique looking for girls and he is not?
> 
> can I pn you pics and you rate me honest+guess if It possible for me to slay?


All I know is that all girls think I am ukraninan, not sure if that helps.
Yes sure, you can send.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 22, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Im not talking about funnel like tinder->insta
> Im talking about only within insta
> 
> Never used it, but probably gonna test these things:
> ...


Upload a selfie - gain followers - have woman dm you


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 22, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Upload a selfie -* gain followers* - have woman dm you


any specific strategy?


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 22, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> any specific strategy?


Not really other than i like teasing girls and that seems to work


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 22, 2020)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Not really other than i like *teasing girls *and that seems to work


?


----------



## Melo95 (May 22, 2020)

It's obvious why you're successful with Russian and Ukrainian girls. Your pheno is such that you look very Ukrainian. I'm Slavic but from the Balkans and have the right look for them too so once I travel to EE, I'll be drowning in pussy. Your friend might not have the right look in order to replicate your results.


----------



## Moggy (May 22, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> It's obvious why you're successful with Russian and Ukrainian girls. Your pheno is such that you look very Ukrainian. I'm Slavic but from the Balkans and have the right look for them too so once I travel to EE, I'll be drowning in pussy. Your friend might not have the right look in order to replicate your results.



Not really. 

Ethnics can do really well in Ukraine/EE in general at least online, unsure how it would translate into the real world, but I assume it would be somewhat similar. Good looking western whites also did extremely well from my experiments.


----------



## Melo95 (May 22, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Not really.
> 
> Ethnics can do really well in Ukraine/EE in general at least online, unsure how it would translate into the real world, but I assume it would be somewhat similar. Good looking western whites also did extremely well from my experiments.


Actually I noticed that too. EE is easier in general for everyone and the girls are better quality. In this specific scenario though, maybe his friend really does lack something.


----------



## Moggy (May 22, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Actually I noticed that too. EE is easier in general for everyone and the girls are better quality. In this specific scenario though, maybe his friend really does lack something.


His friend is probably ugly or looks low status/poor. @razerftw looks good, appears NT and has great pictures. Of course he will slay in EE.


Back on topic, Instagram maxxing is the ultimate social proof and is fraudable if you put in effort and have a few hundred dollars to spare.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I just put some 5 random pics from my instagram.
> 
> First of all I prefer to meet young girls, and second yes they are easier also.
> 
> Here are some examples of stories that I put, these are from the quarantine, so mostly from home.


What's your slay count?


----------



## dap31 (May 22, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Im not talking about funnel like tinder->insta
> Im talking about only within insta
> 
> Never used it, but probably gonna test these things:
> ...


1. dm foid
2. bang foid
alternative 2: get rejected 
works 100% of the time


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> What's your slay count?



not sure tbh, probably slightly above 100, keep in mind that I am 30y old, and I started slaying hard at 25


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> not sure tbh, probably slightly above 100, keep in mind that I am 30y old


So wait, are you Russian/ Ukrainian living in Russia/ Ukraine?
What age did you lose your virginity?


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> So wait, are you Russian/ Ukrainian living in Russia/ Ukraine?
> What age did you lose your virginity?



I am from Romania and living 7 months a year in Ukraine, 2 in Romania, and 3 traveling around the world.
I lost it at 18y old , I developed very late physically , when I was 16 I was like 160cm (184cm now) 40 kg and 8cm penis hahaha.

But wen I am Ukraine I can easily get 2 new girls a week.


Moggy said:


> His friend is probably ugly or looks low status/poor. @razerftw looks good, appears NT and has great pictures. Of course he will slay in EE.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, Instagram maxxing is the ultimate social proof and is fraudable if you put in effort and have a few hundred dollars to spare.


This is my friend, imo he looks pretty good:


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I am from Romania and living 7 months a year in Ukraine, 2 in Romania, and 3 traveling around the world.
> I lost it at 18y old , I developed very late physically , when I was 16 I was like 160cm (184cm now) 40 kg and 8cm penis hahaha.
> 
> But wen I am Ukraine I can easily get 2 new girls a week.
> ...


mirin' tbh ngl. What's the higest PSL you slayed?


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> mirin' tbh ngl. What's the higest PSL you slayed?


Maybe my ex gf, not sure her PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Maybe my ex gf, not sure her PSL.


Have you been in many relationships or do you just mostly have ONS/ FWBs?


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Have you been in many relationships or do you just mostly have ONS/ FWBs?


2 relationships: 2 years each. But on my second relationship I have been slaying on the side.

But yes mostly ONS, I don't really do FWBs, because I can get very easily diversity, and also I get bored of the girl after 1 bang.

Now during quarantine I had one FWBs, since it was tough to slay in Ukraine ( all the girls left to there parents and didn't want to get our of the houses). But now things are getting back to normal, already got 2 bangs this week.

Slayed this 17y old this week, which I might bang again tomorrow, since she is sending me a lot of texts haha:


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> 2 relationships: 2 years each. But on my second relationship I have been slaying on the side.
> 
> But yes mostly ONS, I don't really do FWBs, because I can get very easily diversity, and also I get bored of the girl after 1 bang.
> 
> ...




Holy fucking shit. 17 yo at 30? Insane. How did you slay? Was it at her house or your house?
Got any more pics?


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Holy fucking shit. 17 yo at 30? Insane. How did you slay? Was it at her house or your house?
> Got any more pics?


Well most of the girls I slay in Ukraine are like max 22y old.
At my house ofc, she lives with her parents, but it was on the second date, I didn't manage to do it on the first.

Other pics with her?


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (May 22, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Well most of the girls I slay in Ukraine are like max 22y old.
> At my house ofc, she lives with her parents, but it was on the second date, I didn't manage to do it on the first.
> 
> Other pics with her?


Yeah, bro. 
What's the youngest foid you slayed and at what age?


----------



## razerftw (May 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Yeah, bro.
> What's the youngest foid you slayed and at what age?



16y in Ukraine at 29, I am not going lower, that's the legal limit in Ukraine. But yes there are girls lower than 16y that want to meet me from ig but I ignore them, I want to sleep good at night ).


----------



## lasthope (May 23, 2020)

Moggy said:


> His friend is probably ugly or looks low status/poor. @razerftw looks good, appears NT and has great pictures. Of course he will slay in EE.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, Instagram maxxing is the ultimate social proof and is fraudable if you put in effort and have a few hundred dollars to spare.


How you instagrammax? What psl is needed for that?
I have 110 follower lol mostly people I know from school and social circle 
And have 0 photos


----------



## the_german2003 (May 24, 2020)

razerftw said:


> I put my age 25 instead of 30, but I fucked many girls that were 18 and I told them my real age eventually, and they were fine with it, because they said I don't look 30.
> 
> It's hard to tell what my secret is (I have some tips and tricks that I use but also I am not entirely sure how it works). Few days ago my friend from USA that also lives in Ukraine asked me to help him get also as many matches as me. And I did a new profile for him, replicated everything that I do, and still failed to get many matches.
> 
> ...


Slayer Mode activated. You have earned big respect from us now lol


----------



## Ascensionrequired (May 24, 2020)

We need to send @Mr_Norwood to EE


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (May 24, 2020)

How is this guy slaying as a 5/10? I don’t understand it


----------



## razerftw (May 24, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> How is this guy slaying as a 5/10? I don’t understand it


Maybe because I don't complain about my looks on forums, and I try my best to maximize my results in the real world.

I don't know any other normie foreigner in Ukraine, that is getting constant and better results than me (without paying). And what sets me apart is that I managed to adapt to the sexual market here and created an elaborated system that works for me.


----------



## the_german2003 (May 24, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Maybe because I don't complain about my looks on forums, and I try my best to maximize my results in the real world.
> 
> I don't know any other normie foreigner in Ukraine, that is getting constant and better results than me (without paying). And what sets me apart is that I managed to adapt to the sexual market here and created an elaborated system that works for me.


You are also not a 5/10 bro. This forum is toxic. 7/10 or 7.5 
You are a fucking slayer bro. I am gonna be like you soon


----------



## lasthope (May 24, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> How is this guy slaying as a 5/10? I don’t understand it


He is not a 5/10 lol


----------



## Barry (May 24, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Maybe because I don't complain about my looks on forums, and I try my best to maximize my results in the real world.
> 
> I don't know any other normie foreigner in Ukraine, that is getting constant and better results than me (without paying). And what sets me apart is that I managed to adapt to the sexual market here and created an elaborated system that works for me.



Ignore that guy. 

Most people online are retards who don't ever do anything to improve their situations. 

Your posts in this thread are very high IQ takes. I've been doing something similar to what you do using Tinder instead of Badoo. I'm looking to move onto Instagram shortly. Much harder to get started on Insta so having the Badoo>Insta funnel might be good.


----------



## razerftw (May 24, 2020)

the_german2003 said:


> You are also not a 5/10 bro. This forum is toxic. 7/10 or 7.5
> You are a fucking slayer bro. I am gonna be like you soon


Slaymaxxxx now during summer.


Barry said:


> Ignore that guy.
> 
> Most people online are retards who don't ever do anything to improve their situations.
> 
> Your posts in this thread are very high IQ takes. I've been doing something similar to what you do using Tinder instead of Badoo. I'm looking to move onto Instagram shortly. Much harder to get started on Insta so having the Badoo>Insta funnel might be good.



Yes it's good start, the idea is to find some sources that can provide a constant stream of girls that ca be easily funneled to Instagram.

I've tried also doing Instagram ads, and it turned out well, this was my strategy:

I made a $3 ad with one of my posts, choose the right audience (in my case Kyiv, 17-23y, females, for 1 day). After 24 hours I would get probably around 500 likes. But as soon as I start getting likes I go on each one of these girls and like 3-4 or there photos and subscribe to them, some of them even message directly. This strategy has also given me many subscribers, leads, and some bangs.

Another way will be to promote my Instagram using influencers from Ukraine, I will try this soon.

LE: Also I made my profile private recently, and I've noticed that more girls follow me back now, since they are interested in seeing what's hiding behind.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (May 24, 2020)

Im gonna Yubomaxx wish me luck m'nigga


----------



## lasthope (May 24, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Slaymaxxxx now during summer.
> 
> 
> Yes it's good start, the idea is to find some sources that can provide a constant stream of girls that ca be easily funneled to Instagram.
> ...


But what psl level is required for that?
In particular for face?


----------



## razerftw (May 24, 2020)

lasthope said:


> But what psl level is required for that?
> In particular for face?


I guess PSL 5+, just promote your best photos.

I got 91 pages of matches in 1 month of badoo, and this is without the few 100s that I've matched with and deactivated their profile. So that's 20 girls per page, 2000+ matches in 1 month.

My strategy is that I don't care how ugly or fat the girls are, I always message them and try to get them on my instagram to worship my posts with comments and likes, also I think this signals badoo that I am very active and reply to all girls, so they give me more matches (this is one of my theories that I've tested and there seems to be some truth to it).


----------



## Pillarman (May 24, 2020)

@razerftw what do you rate yourself? you might not look good/aesthetic on psl scale but clearly you have high sex appeal to foids due to your body and wide masculine face/jaw


----------



## razerftw (May 24, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> @razerftw what do you rate yourself? you might not look good/aesthetic on psl scale but clearly you have high sex appeal to foids due to your body and wide masculine face/jaw



Idk maybe 5.5 PSL, did a photo now, I just dermapenned my hairline


----------



## Cares (May 24, 2020)

You look like an average to slightly above Ukrainian guy facially but in good physical shape. Your slavic facial features + abs = #winning

You are in the right country and have a good system setup. Congrats


----------



## razerftw (May 24, 2020)

Cares said:


> You look like an average to slightly above Ukrainian guy facially but in good physical shape. Your slavic facial features + abs = #winning
> 
> You are in the right country and have a good system setup. Congrats


It's weird coz I am not ukrainian or slavic lol.

Yes I guess I found the right place and system for me )


----------



## Romanicus (May 24, 2020)

Dude, post some of your text chats plz. You don't even need to translate them, we'll do it ourselves.



razerftw said:


> It's weird coz I am not ukrainian or slavic lol.
> 
> Yes I guess I found the right place and system for me )


But Romanians have some slavic influence, no?



razerftw said:


> Slayed this 17y old this week, which I might bang again tomorrow, since she is sending me a lot of texts haha:




Holy shit dude, that's my type of girl. How common would you say those are in Ukraine? How good is the english of the average ukrainian(or other slavic countries you have experience with) girl?


----------



## Cares (May 24, 2020)

razerftw said:


> It's weird coz I am not ukrainian or slavic lol.
> 
> Yes I guess I found the right place and system for me )


You definitely have some Slavic genes. That’s the thing with that part of the world, you on paper aren’t Slavic but for sure in your family tree have some. Yeah, you have the perfect formula!


----------



## razerftw (May 24, 2020)

Romanicus said:


> Dude, post some of your text chats plz. You don't even need to translate them, we'll do it ourselves.
> 
> 
> But Romanians have some slavic influence, no?
> ...



Yes actually my grandmother was from Moldova, so that might be the key to my slavic looks.
,
Most girls here don't speak english, even if they know around 50-100 words, they can't speak, because they don't have enough practice and they are shy to speak english.

In 95% of my dates, I only speak in russian with girls, today I was lucky, just banged one girl that knew perfect english, so got 3 lays this week, things are coming back to normal after quarantine.

Yes you can find girls like that in Ukraine, I made her my main girl now, since she is young, skinny, good face, she really likes me, and she has high GFE, she agreed to try anal next time, so she would do anything for me to keep me happy )


You mean to posts chats that lead to sex?


Cares said:


> You definitely have some Slavic genes. That’s the thing with that part of the world, you on paper aren’t Slavic but for sure in your family tree have some. Yeah, you have the perfect formula!



Yes you are right, my grandmother was from Moldova.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (May 24, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Yes actually my grandmother was from Moldova, so that might be the key to my slavic looks.
> ,
> Most girls here don't speak english, even if they know around 50-100 words, they can't speak, because they don't have enough practice and they are shy to speak english.
> 
> ...


what do you generally do? what are you talking about with them? how first mintues of dates look like?
im gonna date for the first time this summer, and dont know what to do


----------



## razerftw (May 24, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> what do you generally do? what are you talking about with them? how first mintues of dates look like?
> im gonna date for the first time this summer, and dont know what to do



At the beginning I ask them if they know my name, if they don't remember my name, I bust their balls (ovaries I guess in this case) about it.

I talk about when they went on a date last time with a guy, about when they had sex last time, also more casual things like which city they come from, if they speak ukrainian or russian in their daily lives, where they traveled. And they also put me questions about where I come from, what I do here, why Ukriaine etc. I've been on 100s of dates already, so it's pretty easy.

But the idea is to go on a walk for 30-40 min and then bounce them back to my place.

I was banging some girl earlier today and didn't go on instagram and already by inbox is full )


----------



## wannaimprove (Nov 26, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Yes well I am not ukrainian, I am from Romania.
> 
> Also on my instagram every few days I have girls asking me for money, so I made a special highlight album on instagram with screenshots of all the girls that asked me for money or trying to scam me for money.
> 
> Most girls find it funny when they see those stories.


damn man you're going hard

and you do look very slavic I would never say you're not slavic


----------



## HighIQcel (Nov 28, 2020)

razerftw said:


> Yes well I am not ukrainian, I am from Romania.
> 
> Also on my instagram every few days I have girls asking me for money, so I made a special highlight album on instagram with screenshots of all the girls that asked me for money or trying to scam me for money.
> 
> Most girls find it funny when they see those stories.


Do you locate in Kiev?


----------



## FuckMyLife (Nov 28, 2020)

*BE A GIGACHAD  no need to write long posts about it*


----------



## razerftw (Dec 2, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> Do you locate in Kiev?


yes


----------



## abrakadabra02 (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm interested to see your daily stories and posts as a source of inspiration. Share your instagram account please


----------



## audimax (Feb 12, 2021)

razerftw said:


> I get 20-30 new girls every day from badoo ( I am getting many matches on badoo, around 60-70 average per day with a peak of 200+, without any boosts) and bring them to instagram where I game them with my awesome photos and 4-5 stories every day. On good days I've gotten even 100+ new followers.
> 
> At the moment I have around 1900 girls following me, mostly from the same city where I usually live, I get 600-700 unique girls every day watching my stories. 500+ likes on my photos and 20+ comments from girls on new posts. Also when I post stories, I can get in a day even 50 replies from girls, which are more easy to convert.
> 
> ...


How tf do you get 60 matches a day, are you chad?


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 12, 2021)

razerftw said:


> At the beginning I ask them if they know my name, if they don't remember my name, I bust their balls (ovaries I guess in this case) about it.
> 
> I talk about when they went on a date last time with a guy, about when they had sex last time, also more casual things like which city they come from, if they speak ukrainian or russian in their daily lives, where they traveled. And they also put me questions about where I come from, what I do here, why Ukriaine etc. I've been on 100s of dates already, so it's pretty easy.
> 
> ...


this guy doing the same shit i did in Vietnam(but without the instagram step), fucking legend 
I just did the same but move them from tinder/badoo to zalo/whatsapp 

Also you getting so many girls msg you in IG is fucking insane bro. well played mate well played.


Anyway having social proof and hitting up a TON of girls(or them hitting you up) with some game+ above average looks will lead to slays.

This guy doesn't bang all the girls that msg him, maybe 1/20 but he doesn't care because he has heaps of them msg him.


----------



## razerftw (Feb 12, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> this guy doing the same shit i did in Vietnam(but without the instagram step), fucking legend
> I just did the same but move them from tinder/badoo to zalo/whatsapp
> 
> Also you getting so many girls msg you in IG is fucking insane bro. well played mate well played.
> ...


Thanks bro.
Actually I also did the same thing in Vietnam Ho Chi Minh, I brought them on Zalo, and in Thailand I had them on Line hahaah.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 12, 2021)

razerftw said:


> Thanks bro.
> Actually I also did the same thing in Vietnam Ho Chi Minh, I brought them on Zalo, and in Thailand I had them on Line hahaah.


I lived in HCMC as well so i slayed there, did you find Ho chi minh city a lot easier then Kiev or same difficulty ?

Because i live in Croatia currently it's insanely difficult to get laid consistently with Tinder/Badoo only. It is doable, would be easy with average/below average girls, but i go for above average.
Have you been in Croatia ?


----------



## razerftw (Feb 12, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> I lived in HCMC as well so i slayed there, did you find Ho chi minh city a lot easier then Kiev or same difficulty ?
> 
> Because i live in Croatia currently it's insanely difficult to get laid consistently with Tinder/Badoo only. It is doable, would be easy with average/below average girls, but i go for above average.
> Have you been in Croatia ?


Similar with Kyiv to be honest, only that in Kyiv I get better quality, but harder than other countries in SE Asia. 
For example Thailand, Indonesia and Taiwan were stupid easy, you could easily bang 2 girls a day.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 12, 2021)

razerftw said:


> Similar with Kyiv to be honest, only that in Kyiv I get better quality, but harder than other countries in SE Asia.
> For example Thailand, Indonesia and Taiwan were stupid easy, you could easily bang 2 girls a day.


Yea i found Hcmc not as easy as Thailand/Philipiness until i got good at it, i managed to consistently get 1-3 new girls per week just from tinder(for like 7 months straight),it was a rough start do, took a while till i realize what to do etc. Thailand is piss easy, i got really cute/hot girls while i was still bloated/looking like shit with shitty pictures on tinder. Philipiness i was only in Manila but it was easy as well. I was only in Bali from Indonesia and it was easy 6 years ago but i was last year and it was not so easy as it used to be, but still should be able to get pretty good girls.

I guess Croatia is in the dumpster then, because i hear all this average looking guys going to Kiev/Warsaw/other EE countries and slaying easily while i struggle to do the same in Croatia.

I am kinda 4.5/5 psl and my stats are in signature, so if i go to Kyiw/Warsaw i would be able to slay easily just with tinder/badoo ?

I don't expect to slay as easily/as much as you do because you better looking and have IG setup and everything else, but consitently get laid with cute girls like 3-4 per month is doable ?


----------



## razerftw (Feb 12, 2021)

Ye


Yolosweg said:


> Yea i found Hcmc not as easy as Thailand/Philipiness until i got good at it, i managed to consistently get 1-3 new girls per week just from tinder(for like 7 months straight),it was a rough start do, took a while till i realize what to do etc. Thailand is piss easy, i got really cute/hot girls while i was still bloated/looking like shit with shitty pictures on tinder. Philipiness i was only in Manila but it was easy as well. I was only in Bali from Indonesia and it was easy 6 years ago but i was last year and it was not so easy as it used to be, but still should be able to get pretty good girls.
> 
> I guess Croatia is in the dumpster then, because i hear all this average looking guys going to Kiev/Warsaw/other EE countries and slaying easily while i struggle to do the same in Croatia.
> 
> ...


Yes I was also in Bali, and yes was super easy.
What is the trick for Vietnam? I was there for 2 weeks, and probably got like 7 girls (2 virgins).


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 12, 2021)

razerftw said:


> Ye
> 
> Yes I was also in Bali, and yes was super easy.
> What is the trick for Vietnam? I was there for 2 weeks, and probably got like 7 girls (2 virgins).


you banged 7 girls in 2 weeks ? thats better than i did usually.
Tbh i just got better pictures and tinder gold. Also went on first dates to a coffee shop close to my place for 1 hour date and bring them home after that.
You get girls invite themselves to your place sometimes as well.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 12, 2021)

How dafuq do you get 1000 Matches in a month? I mean you look alright but still.. wtf


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 13, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> How dafuq do you get 1000 Matches in a month? I mean you look alright but still.. wtf


larp or fatties/ugly women


----------



## razerftw (Feb 13, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> you banged 7 girls in 2 weeks ? thats better than i did usually.
> Tbh i just got better pictures and tinder gold. Also went on first dates to a coffee shop close to my place for 1 hour date and bring them home after that.
> You get girls invite themselves to your place sometimes as well.


Yes that sounds similar with my experience in Vietnam, also did coffee shops near my place.




Hopelessmofoker said:


> How dafuq do you get 1000 Matches in a month? I mean you look alright but still.. wtf


Becaue Badoo in Ukraine is very active. Yesterday alone I got 270 matches in 1 day with new account.


Chico Chicowski said:


> larp or fatties/ugly women


It's Ukraine bro, most beautiful women.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 14, 2021)

razerftw said:


> Yes that sounds similar with my experience in Vietnam, also did coffee shops near my place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf man sounds too good to be true


----------



## SpanishSlayer (Feb 14, 2021)

Step 1: Be good looking


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 3, 2021)

*just fucking lol
4-5.5psl ethnic + colored eyes bloatcel social media maxxes to chadlite status 
this thread gives me hope as a white 25 yo khhv given i was rated 5-6psl
the thread proves just be a bit above average/white passing/not a manlet/NTmaxxed/statusmaxxed/social media maxxed
jfl clearly the bar for status is fairly low as well if all you need are some NT pics, a few thousand followers and pictures of you eating scrambled eggs on toast for breakfast wtf
insightful thread lifefuel*


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 3, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *just fucking lol
> 4-5.5psl ethnic + colored eyes bloatcel social media maxxes to chadlite status
> this thread gives me hope as a white 25 yo khhv given i was rated 5-6psl
> the thread proves just be a bit above average/white passing/not a manlet/NTmaxxed/statusmaxxed/social media maxxed
> ...


*I'm starting to come to the realization that the blackpill is hyperbole and that a good personality, NT, not being a social autist is as important as LOOKs, MONEY, STATUS. the exception are 8psl MMs like o'pry, gandy, da poot who could be drooling neanderthals and still be attractive/be socially successful. point is, ive concluded is this thread is proof you dont need to be 8psl to make it. you just need to be 5-6psl with some effort softmaxxing + hardmaxxing surgeries for important flaws and maxx out MONEY (career) and STATUS
leaving this forum and NTmaxxing is the final blackpill*


----------



## lasthope (Aug 5, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *I'm starting to come to the realization that the blackpill is hyperbole and that a good personality, NT, not being a social autist is as important as LOOKs, MONEY, STATUS. the exception are 8psl MMs like o'pry, gandy, da poot who could be drooling neanderthals and still be attractive/be socially successful. point is, ive concluded is this thread is proof you dont need to be 8psl to make it. you just need to be 5-6psl with some effort softmaxxing + hardmaxxing surgeries for important flaws and maxx out MONEY (career) and STATUS
> leaving this forum and NTmaxxing is the final blackpill*


you need just be 6 psl broo 



Spoiler



You know that psl 6 is chadlite?


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 6, 2021)

lasthope said:


> you need just be 6 psl broo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*a hell of a lot easier to be 6psl than 8psl
reminder that LL exists get 10-15cm from LL surgery + 1-2 inches lift. this means for most on this forum, most can get 6'2 chadlite height for a price.
craniofacial osteotomies for bones/skinmaxxing regimes exist meaning one can become 6psl within 5 year time frame.
finally moneymaxxing/careermaxxing, statusmaxxing, stylemaxxing greatly enhances psl rating and reception from females. 
most just dont have the time or money to do so eg me 
thus i am condemned to a life of 5psl subhumanity unless i do all the above*


----------



## lasthope (Aug 6, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *a hell of a lot easier to be 6psl than 8psl
> reminder that LL exists get 10-15cm from LL surgery + 1-2 inches lift. this means for most on this forum, most can get 6'2 chadlite height for a price.
> craniofacial osteotomies for bones/skinmaxxing regimes exist meaning one can become 6psl within 5 year time frame.
> finally moneymaxxing/careermaxxing, statusmaxxing, stylemaxxing greatly enhances psl rating and reception from females.
> ...


Dude you talking about smv 

psl is face only 

so no career for your face lol


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 6, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Dude you talking about smv
> 
> psl is face only
> 
> so no career for your face lol


*keep barking you dog
if you put a 4psl ugly loser on psl and say hes an investment banker billionaire, most psl autists will succumb to preconceived notions about* *wealth/status and subconsciously rate him higher than if this hypothetical example lacked such a high status attribute
this is human nature 
SMV is psl if you divorce psl autism from your logical constructs *


----------



## lasthope (Aug 7, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *keep barking you dog
> if you put a 4psl ugly loser on psl and say hes an investment banker billionaire, most psl autists will succumb to preconceived notions about* *wealth/status and subconsciously rate him higher than if this hypothetical example lacked such a high status attribute
> this is human nature
> SMV is psl if you divorce psl autism from your logical constructs *


you still dont get the point 

obviously smv is that what matters

but the regular person just cant raise his smv by just be a "*investment banker billionaire"*
this is a looksmax focusing mainly to increase psl and by that smv


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Aug 7, 2021)

lasthope said:


> you still dont get the point
> 
> obviously smv is that what matters
> 
> ...


*kek YOU dont get the point about you NOT 'getting' the point.
SMV = psl if you divorce psl autism from your logical 'psl' construct
this is because psl v smv is merely a theoretical distinction that is impossible to exercise unless unless there are strict conditions, that divorce intrinsic value from extrinsic value. such circumstances are temporary at best. 
as soon as there are believable attributes applied to any ugly person, extrinsic value will always influence ratings of intrinsic/genetic value (physical looks/psl), no matter how much psl autists insist it doesnt.
this reality would only be highlighted irl, given human kinds natural trajectory towards groups selection and acceptance as social animals. 
thus, psl ratings are a theoretical ideal at best, and heavily manipulated/variable at worst. *


----------

